# Compak E8 is on its way!



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

So, I haven't posted for a while - mostly just enjoying my coffee - but I can't help but shout to say I have a new Compak E8 arriving tomorrow, courtesy of Foundry.

Most excited I am, will be proper jumping up and down waiting for the delivery man tomorrow!

Tall hopper (for bean column weight) and Redspeed burrs. Any recommendations for how long they take to season?

Colin


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a great grinder, I just know you'll be a very happy chappy


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A few kilos seem to be the consensus of opinion ,

great grinder by the way , I have read only but nice things about them.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What's the difference between redspeed and standard burrs?

Nice grinder upgrade btw...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> What's the difference between redspeed and standard burrs?
> 
> Nice grinder upgrade btw...


"Lower friction, lower temperature. Upon this premise, we have developed Lucidate Speed Red burrs. Even after 8000 Kg of coffee, the burrs will perform as if it were their first day of use thanks to the low coefficient of friction and specially hardened material."


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

coffeechops said:


> Any recommendations for how long they take to season?


Id say see how you go to start off and see if you feel they need seasoning or whether you are happy to let it happen organically as it were.

I appreciate I'm now going to talk about a conic as opposed to a flattie, but I found i was quite satisfied with the performance of my burrs on the E10 straight out of the box. Ok, it wasn't perfect but wasn't too far off and they settled down pretty quickly, so much so that I didn't use any of the beans I had for seasoning and gave them to another member to use for the same purpose


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought the Redspeed ones come pre-seasoned?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great grinder. Took me a while to work out how to dial in with the collar. Very small movements


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cost you a bottle of rum I believe Aaron


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

wow, congrats


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks all! It's taken a long time to save and get to the point where I can justify this level of grinder... Can't wait!

So, not much seasoning needed then - even better. I've got a couple of kilos arriving from Rave too so by the sounds of it once I've got through those I should be good on these burrs - for the next twenty years or so.

Colin


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Cost you a bottle of rum I believe Aaron


Sure did!! Olly from Finite Coffee came round and helped me out. Very valuable experience from a trained barista that knows how to use it. Well worth the bottle of rum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seasoning.....unless the burrs are pre seasoned, then I do not care what any of my learned friends say, they will not perform properly until 10 kilos is through them....but what do I know!

You will be knocked back from day one with the taste, but do not let that fool you into thinking the burrs are ready


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the seasoning at all Colin, not on the RedSpeed variants. I'd be amazed if it had any measurable effect at all.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to clear up, has Colin bought the Redspeed r ordinary burrs


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Lee. Must admit I couldn't find anything on the web that suggests they are pre-seasoned or otherwise. Guess I'll have to force 10kg through it in the name of science to see how they change. It'll be a chore, but I'll manage 

I expect to be slightly wired by this time tomorrow...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> ...once I've got through those I should be good on these burrs - for the next twenty years or so.


That would probably make you the first person on the forum to stick with one grinder for that long...

I'm faily sure we won't have to wait twenty years to find out though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> Tall hopper (for bean column weight) and Redspeed burrs





dfk41 said:


> Just to clear up, has Colin bought the Redspeed r ordinary burrs


^


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Redspeed sounds cool


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> ^


Seems clear enough, but you can't be too careful. Perhaps, edit the quote to take the trailing "?" out?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Seems clear enough, but you can't be too careful. Perhaps, edit the quote to take the trailing "?" out?


Pedant


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow.

<shouts over shoulder:> "We're gonna need more coffee!"</shouts>


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Slightly more considered post this time...

Wow. I was hoping for a decent improvement in the cup, really, really didn't expect that much! Whether the burrs need seasoning or not, the first shots out are simply streets ahead of the Fiorenzato. As Aaron said it is reasonably sensitive, and as shipped way too coarse for espresso and took about half a bag to get to the right level, but not too hard to dial in in the end: first shot (ground) was 19.6g in 4s, knocked it back to 18g in the portafilter and got 40g out in 22 seconds, bit fast but still gorgeous. By the third I was grinding 18.01g (aiming for 18g!) in 3.8s, 27 seconds, 36.7g out, a proper stunner of a shot.

Massively easy to use, quick, clean... just brilliant!

Trying to find some bad things: Mains cable is stingy short; hopper closing shutter is a bit flimsy; that's about it...

Big thanks to Lee at Foundry for getting it to me so quickly.

(wish I'd wiped the machine down for this pic...)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i love the e8, its a super grinder, would have kept mine if were not for the r120 i have


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Really pleased that you're enjoying it. They are fantastic grinders. I've ended up keeping one for home use too.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love to see threads like this. Delighted for you.

See, I said seasoning wasn't a prerequisite. I sure the grinds and shots will improve as the burrs season over time but you can go from a standing start no prob.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

It's the step change that is so obvious; I dare say if I'd come from another grinder at this level, then seasoning would bring out the best in it, but for me you're right, not necessary.

I am finding I get through half a bag getting dialed in though - slowly getting my head around relationship between grind level and the time it takes to produce the required amount of grinds; not a linear relationship.

Oh, and whilst the E8 is still far cleaner than the Fiorenzato, Monsoon Malabar is the most messy coffee I've ever used, so full of static and gets bloody everywhere... tastes good though


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Where to buy the red grinder discs? at what price?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

@3aan said:


> Where to buy the red grinder discs? at what price?


Do you mean RedSpeed burrs for the E8? We have one set left in stock. They are £160+VAT.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

All our new E8s now come with these burrs. They'll never need replacing in a domestic setting so good value long term.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I was thinking to uses these in a A8 automatic, but discovered now that the motorpower isnt enough from the A8 for this kind of discs!?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Do you mean RedSpeed burrs for the E8? We have one set left in stock. They are £160+VAT.


Do the redspeeds grind better than the standard burrs, or is it just a case of they last longer?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> Do the redspeeds grind better than the standard burrs, or is it just a case of they last longer?


Yeah, they are supposed to be faster although I haven't compared them side by side with steel burrs so not sure whether it's much of a difference or not. The main advantage is that they barely wear at all. We have a customer with one that been in a cafe doing 15kg a week for almost a year and there is no obvious difference in the burrs from when they were new.

We opted to spec all our new E8s with these as they're almost maintenance free now.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Still got a clumpy E8! Wondering if I might need a burr change (shouldn't really). I have to grind your LSOL very fine and get clumps like boulders. Have been grinding into milk jug, pummelling grounds and sticking into PF. Much more even tasting extractions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would doubt very much your burrs are worn .


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

No I don't imagine they are, and they don't really look damaged. Clutching at straws perhaps


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Did the chute help? I also find the E8 can be clumpy with some coffee but it really doesn't bother me at all. I wonder what the actual effects of clumps are. We've had very brief taste tests and not managed to discern any difference between shots where the dry dose has been clumpy and not. I suppose it's a bit frustrating that this can't really be measured objectively as that might put your mind at rest to some degree.

If it's really bugging you, why not have a go at fashioning a clump crusher from a Coke can or something? If it does what you want, you could make something more permanent afterwards.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

The chute didn't help with the clumping, but it does does perfect into the middle of the basket now









I did a taste test yesterday, one shot WST in the basket, and the other grind into jug, smash up clumps and then transfer to PF.

The second shot was MUCH better, much more even pour and much more even taste.

DFK had a clump crusher from Compak and has kindly arranged for it to be sent to me to try. Fingers crossed.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

How are you finding it now with the clump crusher Aaron, any improvement? I've noticed mine sometimes clumps, but nothing like the photo you posted, and WST hasn't made much difference to the extraction for me (it's never that pretty to be honest, as I'm too slapdash - still tastes great).

Colin


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Colin

The silicone flaps make no difference for me.

I am going to order a Mythos crusher from BB and bodge it in.

Watch this space


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

And just this morning, grinding much finer on a single estate, I get massive clumping just like your photo...

First time I've seen it. Still tasted great though ?

Very interested to see how you get on!



aaroncornish said:


> Hey Colin
> 
> The silicone flaps make no difference for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi aaron how did you get on with the clump crusher. I love my E8 and the service from Lee at foundary coffee, top guy. im starting to get a few clumps now and again not too bad though.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I did today an Uganda Bugisu that clumbs like hel and a few moment later an Costa Rica, San Jorge very nice and fluffy grind. Same roast date 10-03-'16

both single 19 gram dose the ratio 35 gram espresso in 45 sec. is incl. 14 sec. 2 bar pre infusion.


----------

